# Cresent City Rescues??



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just recieved an urgent e-mail for a female in Cresent City California. (I guess it is close to the Oregon boarder).

With the weather the way it is I can not get to the dog.
Are there any rescues that are closer to them?

If you are from that area do you know of a good boarding kennel I could put the dog in until we can get there?

The shelter worker stated the shelter is small and VERY crowded currently, so I think time is of the essence.

Any one heading from California to Oregon??


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

To those of you that work the urgent section, how do you know if a boarding facility is okay to use?

What kind of Ref. do you ask for?
The Shelter knows of a kennel, but I am scared to put the dog somewhere I know nothing about. 
A lot of the kennels in our County even are not good. To many horror stories from clients.

Any help appriciated.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Hey Paula,
I don't see why I can't help if you need me to. I am in southern oregon (very close to border of Cali). Cresent City is about an hour- hour and a half away (because it is to the south west of my location). I am by no means a "shelter" but I could provide temporary shelter. It might be pretty snowy right now, but we can figure that out. Let me know... 

p.s. how'd they like Kaspar yesterday?

-Shayne
[email protected]*


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I just checked the road cam to Cresent City.. There is snow, but not on the roads as of right now.. Just let me know if I can help. I'm sure I could pick her up.*


----------

